

Robotic fly to descend on New York - hhm
http://www.deviceguru.com.nyud.net:8080/2008/01/21/robotic-fly-to-descend-on-new-york/

======
ivankirigin
A better link [http://www.deviceguru.com/2008/01/21/robotic-fly-to-
descend-...](http://www.deviceguru.com/2008/01/21/robotic-fly-to-descend-on-
new-york/#more-40)

------
mhb
I think that fly was carrying a Macbook Air.

